# My cat has an open sore on his back



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was just brushing my cat and I looked and he was bleeding! I took a closer look and it looks like an open sore. I feel bad that I irritated it by brushing him and making it bleed. (
I'm worried, though. Where did it come from? I haven't had him very long (about 5 weeks) and he's still in a separate room with his brother because I'm in the process of introducing them to my other cat. I spend time with them in their room a couple times per day, but I don't see him as much as I would if he was just out and around the house. I did notice his fur there felt weird a few days ago, but I thought he had another mat in his fur. When I got him, he had a lot of mats because he's too fat to reach his back when he grooms. ( I brushed out all but one and I had to cut the last one out. So I thought he had another mat in his fur even though I brush him... but I only brush him a couple times per week. Anyway, after I accidentally irritated the sore tonight while brushing him, he tried to lick it but he can't reach it too well...
He doesn't seem to be in pain at all. He didn't have a reaction while I was brushing him. And he didn't seem bothered when I tried to clean it a bit with a wet tissue. He just continued eating.
What could it be from?? Should I bring him to the vet or wait a few days to see if it gets better on its own?
Thanks for any advice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

How deep is it? Any puss? Can you post a good quality picture of it?
My first thought is an abscess that has broken open. An abscess usually happens after a puncture wound gets infected but heals over on the surface. This can happen during a fight with another animal or even just play fighting with his brother. They often just break open on their own but sometimes are deep enough that they need to be lanced and drained. Many will heal on their own, but sometimes antibiotics are required depending on the severity.

In some parts of the country, bot flies have also been known to cause open wounds, but I don't have experience with that and have no idea if it's even the right season for that sort of thing.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. It's a little bit deep but not REALLY deep. I'll post a pic tomorrow morning. He did get in a fight with my cat who I'm trying to introduce him and his brother to, but that was a few weeks ago... could it be from that even though that amount of time has passed?

Also, my sad faces turned into happy ones when I posted my first post. grr.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

This morning it just looks like a scab. That's a good sign, right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

if there is no swelling or swelling is going down it's then a very good sign


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

It could be an ingrown hair follicle. Those will clear up on their own. My Norwegian Elkhound dog gets them all if the time. She's had some nasty ones & I have never taken her to the vet when she gets them. 

Just make sure that it is kept clean & check it everyday for any signs if infection.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Maisie got a cut on his back when one of the springs started sagging underneath my armchair. I wouldn't have noticed it otherwise because I don't routinely crawl under my furniture. 

If you think he might have gotten a cut not caused by the other cat, it might be worth running your hand (carefully) along the undersides of any furniture the cat might have been under.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. Ok, I'll check under the bed to make sure there's nothing sharp. And I'll keep an eye on the area and make sure it doesn't swell or start leaking pus or anything.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I checked it when I got home and it's oozing a little and smells weird.  I'll try to get him in at the vet tomorrow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Let us know what you find out - I'm interested. My first thought was scratching as in being itchy - maybe kennel fleas? But who knows.... let us know what the vet says.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Aww poor baby. I hope he is ok.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

